# Very Dirty A3 Cleanup (Magifoam)



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Was looking for a suitably dirty candidate to really put Magifoam (and myself) through its paces, so here we have our neighbours uber dirty A3 :doublesho

_(I checked and everybody was ok with plates being shown)_

Process & Products in a nutshell....

* Foamed with AB Magifoam - Nilfisk Washer / AB Foam Lance
* Whilst foam dwells - clean badges, trim, grills, window rubbers using the foam
* Rinse
* Wheels and arches cleaned with variety of brushes. Wheels - Espuma Revolution & Arches Espuma G202.
* Badges, trim, handles, rubbers, grills finished off with G202.
* Wash with ONR and ONR in sprayer as qd/ drying aid
* Body and wheels decomtaminated with Tardis, IronX, Clay
* All shuts, boot bonnet, doors cleaned with APC.
* All shuts, glass cleaned/ polished and sealed with Jeffs Acryllic Prime Strong.
* All Black Trim dressed with VP Dionysus Trim Glitz.
* interior vacumed and brushed with various detail and stiff brushes; cleaned with G202 and hard plastics dressed with Espuma Dasheen; interior glass Espuma Crystal Glass Cleaner; Carpets and matts with Espuma Farbricare; Leather cleaned and dressed with Dr Leather Wipes; Pedals cleaned with G202. Espuma Fresh fragance used as de-oderiser.
* Paint, one step with AB Cherry Glaze as the AIO
* Topped with Colinite 845 for some added protection
* Finally wheels/ tyres/ arches dressed with Chemical Guys Bare Bones, Espuma RD50, Jeffs Acryllic Prime Strong, Colinite 845.

So, on with the pictures....

I think my neigbour was shocked when I told him, ours were both meant to be similar colours :doublesho


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for Looking


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice work there my friend :thumb:


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

In a word: WOW!

Your neighbours must have walked past and thought that you had a new A3, only to realise it was actually theirs! :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

that does it - ive got to try this foam 
what ratio do you normally use steve (ive never been exact with ratios tbh, just approx will do )


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read this, and ordered 5l of magifoam  Great work


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Wish you'd come and live next to me!!!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Cheers Guys, very much appreciated :thumb:



-Kev- said:


> that does it - ive got to try this foam
> what ratio do you normally use steve (ive never been exact with ratios tbh, just approx will do )


yep, Magifoam never lets me down when the going gets tough, however I do have Espuma Activo as my regular SF.

I use 250 ml (or about 2 inches) in the 1 Litre bottle and have the lance knob almost closed to get the thickest cling film and then leave to dwell for 'At least' 20 mins.



sicko said:


> I've read this, and ordered 5l of magifoam  Great work


AB should have me on commission :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

wow that was dirty! Nice turnaround. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes 1 dirty guniea pig there for Magifoam. Glad it worked.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Steve

Do you rinse before using the magifoam?

When I use it I pre rinse and get great results but from the pics you don't look as though you pre-rinse?

Thanks


----------



## mahne (Jan 14, 2011)

WOW!!!
If it is not a rude question how long did it take to do all that?
That's how clean I want my cars to be ready for sale.


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

Great work! The foam seems to be really good stuff it has brought the car clean without even having to touch it with a wash mit.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

That was a filthy beast great work.:thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Steve
> 
> Do you rinse before using the magifoam?
> 
> ...


I used to pre-rinse and spray with G101 but then one of the respected pro detailers, gave me a tip to skip that step and just go straight for MF on the dry car, dwell and then rinse (agitate areas with the foam, to save a bit of time, wheels, arches, trim, grills, rubbers etc)

Followed that advice and never looked back 

You can see more of the post rinse pics in this thread, didnt add all these to this thread. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203643


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mahne said:


> WOW!!!
> If it is not a rude question how long did it take to do all that?
> That's how clean I want my cars to be ready for sale.


One very long day, and plenty of cups of tea and biscuits, chocolate from the neigbour 

About 8 hours in total, knackering. I take my hat of to the likes of PB and all the other Pro's on here who do this day in and day out.... I always ache like a **** for at least 2 days after :lol:


----------



## Teejay (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work. I have a very dirty and dull (almost matt) yellow A3, which will receive similar treatment in the next few days.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

steve_70 said:


> I used to pre-rinse and spray with G101 but then one of the respected pro detailers, gave me a tip to skip that step and just go straight for MF on the dry car, dwell and then rinse (agitate areas with the foam, to save a bit of time, wheels, arches, trim, grills, rubbers etc)
> 
> Followed that advice and never looked back
> 
> You can see more of the post rinse pics in this thread, didnt add all these to this thread. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203643


Thanks Steve

Was thinking this might be a time saver!
Will give it a go this afternoon when I clean my very dirty black car!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Was thinking this might be a time saver!
> Will give it a go this afternoon when I clean my very dirty black car!


I used to use that routine on other SF's, as found they didnt have the shifting ability of MF. With MF, I have found I dont need to do do anything, pre, and just go straight to MF


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice turnaround there Steve, some nice pics:thumb: What camera are you using? alexandjen introduced me to the magifoam impressive stuff!!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Nice turnaround there Steve, some nice pics:thumb: What camera are you using? alexandjen introduced me to the magifoam impressive stuff!!


Thanks :thumb:

Its a fujifilm finepix s1000fd

http://www.fujifilm.co.uk/consumer/...s/d-slr-long-zoom/finepix-s1000fd-119757/View


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

What about the Zafira is that next, great job


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Bowler said:


> What about the Zafira is that next, great job


May as well make it a full house :lol:

...Is anyone else getting that I live on a close where everybody has a silver/ gray car..The eagle eyed may spot a silver mondeo, Silver merc, my other neighbours Silver 3 series, plus theres a silver Corsa, silver Golf, Another A3 - silver and a silver ST Mondeo :doublesho

... and people wonder why I am considering getting mine wrapped :lol:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very impressive, well done


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

That is really excellent work, I will be looking at getting some 'AB Magifoam'....


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

npj said:


> That is really excellent work, I will be looking at getting some 'AB Magifoam'....


I should deffo be on commisson :lol:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Still waiting for my magifoam, i can't wait.

What % of dirt would you say was removed from the foam alone? 

Ps. Looks great!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

keano said:


> Still waiting for my magifoam, i can't wait.
> 
> What % of dirt would you say was removed from the foam alone?
> 
> Ps. Looks great!


I repeatedly get >80% and sometimes >90%... others mileage may vary. I don't get this level of clean with other SF's In have tried to date.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea, i have been using SuperSnowFoam and VP Snow foam, they literally don't shift anything.

Roll on delivery time tomorrow


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

keano said:


> Yea, i have been using SuperSnowFoam and VP Snow foam, they literally don't shift anything.
> 
> Roll on delivery time tomorrow


To be fair, I think MF is a different kind of product. Playing devils advocate, I think other SF claims would be that there primary role is a pre-wash and so no intended to shift per-say and is there to loosen grime ready for your regular bucket wash, as these are billed as Pre-wash.

I think MF is less a pre-wash but a foaming wash and then rinse, it is actually good as the main wash event. Judgement call as always and follow up with Bucket Wash. But if time is short I have MF'd rinsed and then left to air dry and job done, it has got rid of the salt and crud so doesnt stay on car and have had no touch, as allowed to air dry, admittedly not 100% clean, but good enough for a quick tidy up to keep on top of build up of TF and crud.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Massive transformation! :doublesho


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice turn around:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

tht was one dirty car before hand, looks great now tho
i think i may be another person to order magifoam soon


----------



## mick2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Top work steve :thumb:

Magifoam is excellent, I don't feel the need to even try any other foams, it does a great job!

Just one question, what are the buttons for on the inside of the driver's door? I spotted them in a few pics.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mick2010 said:


> Top work steve :thumb:
> 
> Magifoam is excellent, I don't feel the need to even try any other foams, it does a great job!
> 
> Just one question, what are the buttons for on the inside of the driver's door? I spotted them in a few pics.


Cheers

I would only look at something that did the same job, but cheaper per litre.

I am assuming they are some form of kiddy lock / hi-jack buttons that lock doors so cant be open from indoors/ outdoors. I have some similar in the RS.


----------



## Teejay (Jun 8, 2006)

One deactivates the 'shock sensors' for when you're at airshows or on ferry's etc.
The other deactivates the internal ultrasound sensors, for when you leave a dogs or kids in the car*.
Both reactivate automatically next time you start the ignition.

*I don't recommend/support either of these.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice transformation


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello. Really amazing work there. Will you share what dilution ratio you use in the foam bottle?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

That was one mucky puppy at the start , great review and turn-a-round buddy :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

nice job .Looking at what magifoam can achieve I'm chuffed i made an error ( I ordered a 1 ltr bottle to try Not realising i had an unopened 5 ltrs container) Thanks for a very informative thread.:thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## rossk26 (Dec 13, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great turn around and the Magifoam certainly did it's job, A3 looking good now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats outstanding work there, very well done.


----------



## SteveBtt (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep looks like a great result. Do you think it has any thing to do what s on the car before hand ? Wax or sealant,,,?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella
bet your neibour was over the moon at the end result.
cant understand why some people get there car in such a state does my head right in lol


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

im gonna order some magifoam now


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Bugger that! How can people let their cars get into such a state!


----------



## donkeyboy (Feb 9, 2011)

I assume if they let it get that bad that they had no LSP anyway, so I would have just foamed the entire car using APC at 4:1 and repeated with several goings over with the PW.

Nice work though, thanks.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate!nice little wheel cleaner you have there :thumb:


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

magic! I hope they've had a wheel alignment since then, what a waste of a decent set of tyres!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

to work!


----------

